# Help for High School Students.



## EXQEX9 (Aug 24, 2008)

In my effort to see to it that generations after me do not have to go though the confusion I am, I'm doing a blog thingy

The goal is to, by the time I know what Im doing, be able to help kids looking for some direction or guidance. I think having my expirence, recorded as I go through them, will be more insightful to people reading it

anywho:

Stagecraft Journal

Thats it. If you're a student or a pro, come by and take a look. Maybe leave a suggestion. or two.

Thanks


----------

